# Back covers for Inc2



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there a term for the back cover of a phone? I want to replace mine, but I'm not looking to buy a case that goes on top of the phone. Just the battery cover. Do companies not make these? I'm having a hard time finding these on amazon

edit: I should add I'm hoping to find something other than the original (different color, design, etc)


----------



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

well - I found my answer 'back door' covers. I'm surprised they don't have any color varieties (especially white).


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I've looked in the past. It seems they're only available in black. If you really wanted to change it, people in the gnex section have taken a can of spray paint to their back door without any problems. Sure it would work just fine if you did a couple of layers of spray paint.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

They have red and white back covers since those color have been made in the Inc 2. Just search ebay.


----------

